# Choosing a Lathe



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 22, 2013)

There seem to be frequent inquiries from new and prospective pen turners as to which lathe is best to purchase for this endeavor.  This is my attempt to offer some thoughts that will hopefully be at least somewhat helpful.

First a few questions that may affect your choice of a lathe:

1. Are you fairly committed to pursue pen turning or might it be more of a passing interest?  This might affect how much you are willing to spend on a lathe.  If you are unsure, you might choose an inexpensive lathe rather than a higher end unit.  

2. How much money do you have to spend on a lathe?  It’s important to realize that there are several other items that you will need to purchase that may amount to even more than the lathe itself (kits, bushings, drill bits, drilling equipment, sandpaper, finishing supplies, turning tools…)  

While many pen turners are able to financially support their hobby through the sales of pens, please do not assume that this will be the case from the beginning.  Wait until you are making excellent quality pens before you expect to sell them.  If finances are tight for you, you might consider buying a lathe that you can realistically afford and then upgrade later when (if) you are selling pens.  This is the course I took and I do not regret it.  

3. Are you interested in turning items besides pens?  Any lathe that will turn pens will likely turn small projects like bottle stoppers, but if you are interested in turning, bowls, boxes, etc., you should take that into account when looking at the features offered in a lathe.  

Next, there are several features and capacities of lathes that could be taken into account.

1. Overall capacity.  “Swing” is the maximum size of an item over the lathe bed.  For pens, this is a non issue.  For bowls, it is an important consideration.  The distance between centers is another measurement.  It will help you to determine how long of an item can be turned.  Again, for pens, this is generally a non-issue.  If you want to turn a baseball bat, for example, it becomes a big consideration.

Lathes are sometimes grouped into categories like ‘mini’ and ‘midi,’  These lathes are ideal for smaller projects (like pens as well as medium sized projects).  Many pen turners use lathes in this size category.  There are also many good full sized lathes that are excellent for pens all the way up to large bowls and longer turnings as well.  

Consideration of shop size should be considered here.  A mini or midi lathe can be placed on a bench top or stand in a fairly small space and only requires a standard electrical outlet in most cases.  Larger lathes often cost substantially more, take up more shop space and sometimes require higher voltage.  

2. Motor size and RPM range.  It’s worth noting the H.P. of a lathe motor, but most lathes will have little problem turning a pen.  That said, a larger capacity will serve you in other turning and will not hurt in pen turning.

Look at the minimum and maximum RPM’s that your lathe will turn at.  Opinions will vary, but many pen turners work at a fairly high speed but perform other task like finishing at a slow speed.  This is another area where people who want to turn other items like bowls will have additional RPM range considerations.  

3. Changing Speeds.  Most lathes allow you to change speeds (RPMs).  Many lathes require a change in the belt on a series of pulleys to change speeds.  If you are looking at this type of lathe, look at the setup and see how easy it is to change speeds.  You will likely be changing the belt as you move through the pen turning process, although some turners avoid this.  

Other lathes offer variable speed, which is a popular option but generally comes at an extra (sometimes substantial) cost.  Some larger lathes offer what is known as a ‘Reeves Drive.’  This is a mechanical variable speed option.  Some turners have had good service from these drives, but many others find that to have problems at times which may require a rebuilding of the system.

The most popular method of variable speed is electronic variable speed.  This involves either turning a knob or pressing a button to change speeds.  Variable speed is not necessary, but many turners, including myself, say that that after getting it, they would not be without it.  You will need to weigh out whether you want to spend the extra money for this feature or not.   

4. Reverse.  Several lathes offer a reverse function which can be beneficial in sanding and some other functions.  

5. Spindle and Taper Sizes for accessories.  Your lathe will have both spindle threads that will accept a chuck, faceplate or other accessories that may be purchased for your lathe.

Additionally and often more importantly for pen turners, the taper (hole in the head and tailstocks) will be either Morse Taper 1 or 2.  (MT1 or MT2).  MT2 is the more popular option and is found on the majority of higher priced lathes.  Some lathes will have MT1.  

Before you buy a lathe, look for what accessories are available for the threads and Morse Taper of the lathe.  Also consider whether you will likely be changing lathes in the future and whether your accessories can migrate with you (through direct fit, adapters, or optional inserts).  

There are various avenues that can be pursued to find a lathe.  It is often wise to look around for a good quality used lathe.  If you look at a used lathe, make sure to check it out thoroughly before purchase - for overall condition, accessories, whether the tapers are clean, the lathe spins true and the head and tailstock line up correctly.  Craigslist, eBay, estate auctions and local turning clubs are all good places to look.  

If you purchase a lathe new, there are several options including retail stores and online sellers.  Look for price, support and service as well as the warranty offered by the manufacturer.  I used lathe will likely carry no warranty

It is advisable if possible to look at a lathe in person before purchasing.  See how the quality of construction is, how easy it is to make adjustments, change speeds etc.  If you know local turners, ask for guidance as well and they may offer you an opportunity to try a lathe that they own.  

Many people will ask questions about specific lathe models from particular sellers.  It is wise to seek out opinions from the owners of the specific lathe.  Opinions will vary.  Some people have great experience will lower priced lathes from stores like Harbor Freight while others find them quite disappointing.  Likewise on the used market, older Craftsman ‘tube’ lathes are often criticized, but there are others who have had positive experiences with them.  I started with an old Delta Rockwell lathe from the 1950’s that was very solid and a good deal.  It’s almost always worth asking for opinions when you see a good deal on something used.  It may be a great find or it may be junk.  The considerations in this post along with the advice of other turners will hopefully help you decide.  

When you are looking for a specific lathe, the following manufacturers are generally regarded favorably, although again, each lathe should be considered by it’s own merits and reviews.

- Jet (available as 1014 mini, 1221evs and other full size lathes)
- Rikon (a reasonably priced, robust mini)
- Nova (Comet and well as very highly regarded and higher priced full sized lathes)
- Grizzly (has many different lathes, some of which are regarded much more highly than others)
- Delta (currently only offers the 46-460 which is generally regarded as an excellent lathe)
_______

As mentioned above, Harbor Freight offers two mini lathes as well as larger lathes.  They are often the lowest priced new lathes and may be worth consideration for the budget minded turner.  

My hope is that this information will be of some service to you as you look for a lathe to best serve you in this endeavor.


----------



## Wildman (Sep 24, 2013)

Dan, wish more folks would check out this article by Neal Addy: 

Getting Started in Woodturning - 1 | Three Seasons Woodturning

He also links to a lathe database that is not up-to-date but for its time one of the best around.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 24, 2013)

Wildman said:


> Dan, wish more folks would check out this article by Neal Addy:  Getting Started in Woodturning - 1 | Three Seasons Woodturning  He also links to a lathe database that is not up-to-date but for its time one of the best around.


cool. I've never heard of that before. Thanks for linking to it.

Edit: just read through it.  Good article overview for turning in general, with some specific mention of pen turners.


----------



## kovalcik (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice overview Dan.  I just wanted to add the new Jet 1015 lathes to your list. They are built on the 1221 model and my guess is they will replace the 1014 like the 1221 replaced the 1220.  Maybe there will be some clearance sales on the 1014's for those looking for a deal.

Note: I am in no way affiliated with Jet.  I own a 1220 and a 1642 and like them a lot.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 24, 2013)

kovalcik said:


> Nice overview Dan.  I just wanted to add the new Jet 1015 lathes to your list. They are built on the 1221 model and my guess is they will replace the 1014 like the 1221 replaced the 1220.  Maybe there will be some clearance sales on the 1014's for those looking for a deal.  Note: I am in no way affiliated with Jet.  I own a 1220 and a 1642 and like them a lot.


. 

Yup. I actually just noticed the new ones last night and mentioned them in a casual conversation thread.  

I'll bet they change the design of the next size up from the 1221 also.


----------



## Wildman (Sep 24, 2013)

Two versions of Jet 1015, looks like makes belt changing a lot easier. 

JET Tools | 1015 Mini Lathe | 1015 Variable Speed Mini Lathe

Do not like the price, with shipping & sales tax looking about $542 or $642.  Folks may want to wait for a sale or check with amazon.com and free shipping.

Jet JWL-1015 Lathe and Accessories


----------



## walshjp17 (Sep 24, 2013)

For a few hundred more, the Jet 1221 seems to be a more economical buy.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 24, 2013)

walshjp17 said:


> For a few hundred more, the Jet 1221 seems to be a more economical buy.



I thought so enough to buy it.  I wanted to be able to turn all sorts of things, so for me to does the extra money (after saving up) was worth it.


----------



## Jim Burr (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for doing this Dan!!! You get the Hero of the Week award! I know newbs get mad when we say "check the library" but after you answer the same questions 15 dozen times...just sayin'.


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Sep 24, 2013)

My advise... buy the best and the biggest name brand lathe that you can afford and have the facility to operate it within given the specifications of that machine. 1"X8" spindle and MT tapers would be requirements for me and I'd consider what power sources I have available to insure enough voltage for the motor on whatever lathes made my short list.

On a side note - I'm a Delta guy, but if I were buying a new mini or midi lathe today, I'd only look at the Jet lineup because Delta's customer service is a mess right now.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 24, 2013)

Donnie Kennedy said:


> My advise... buy the best and the biggest name brand lathe that you can afford and have the facility to operate it within given the specifications of that machine. 1"X8" spindle and MT tapers would be requirements for me and I'd consider what power sources I have available to insure enough voltage for the motor on whatever lathes made my short list.  On a side note - I'm a Delta guy, but if I were buying a new mini or midi lathe today, I'd only look at the Jet lineup because Delta's customer service is a mess right now.



I kinda of agree.  If someone is interested in turning pens and small projects, I couldn't in good conscience recommend anything bigger than a midi lathe, regardless of space and budget.  

The resident turners at my woodcraft store (powermatic and nova owners) told me that the only reason i'd want a bigger lathe (than the jet 1221 I bought) would be if I was going to get heavy into bowls (large ones).     

The Delta 46-460 is a great lathe, but I would caution a friend to consider their poor customer service and parts availability.  When almost every owner keeps around extra switches for fear of being able to get one, something may be amiss.


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Sep 24, 2013)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Donnie Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> > My advise... buy the best and the biggest name brand lathe that you can afford and have the facility to operate it within given the specifications of that machine. 1"X8" spindle and MT tapers would be requirements for me and I'd consider what power sources I have available to insure enough voltage for the motor on whatever lathes made my short list.  On a side note - I'm a Delta guy, but if I were buying a new mini or midi lathe today, I'd only look at the Jet lineup because Delta's customer service is a mess right now.
> ...



I'd disagree on that point by saying this... you can turn a pen on a Powermatic 4224, but you can't turn a big platter for your mom on a Jet 1221. I will eventually get more lathe than I _*usually*_ need, but it doesn't fit in with my budget, space, or power supply at the moment. BTW... what in the hell are those guys thinking? They are supposed to be selling the big stuffs


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 24, 2013)

Donnie Kennedy said:


> I'd disagree on that point by saying this... you can turn a pen on a Powermatic 4224, but you can't turn a big platter for your mom on a Jet 1221. I will eventually get more lathe than I usually need, but it doesn't fit in with my budget, space, or power supply at the moment. BTW... what in the hell are those guys thinking? They are supposed to be selling the big stuffs



They must not work on commission.  

Maybe if I tell my mom that I want to turn her a 16" platter but can't, she'll buy me the powermatic.  Haha.


----------



## Wildman (Sep 25, 2013)

Can remember when most major brand mini lathes hit the market. Up to that time, were only about two mini lathes available.   Can remember when Delta & Nova abandoned their mini lathe after Jet introduced their 1014 lathe.  Plagued with quality problems those other lathe companies could compete with that little lathe.  Now there are many 1014 mini clones on the market.

Today problems with spare parts, optional accessories and shipping damage common problems affecting most mini lathes sold today.  Not all companies trying to solve these problems.  

Delta’s 46-455 & 46-460 kind of shook up the mini lathe market with standard features ready to compete with Jet’s 1220 lathes.  Think Delta succeeded and there are many satisfied Delta mini lathe customers. 

No, customer service has not been the greatest because they did not keep a large quantity of spare parts and optional accessories in stock.  Add changes in ownership and management created another set of problems. 

Yes, Jet is back in it to win back market share but competition in mini lathe market more competitive today.


----------



## WalkOn (Sep 26, 2013)

Just like to thank you Dan, and the rest of you folks for putting this thread together, extremely helpful.  I’m a newbie and I’ve been looking for answers to many of the questions that you’ve covered. 
Over the past several months I’ve been reading and researching everything I could locate and nothing has hit the mark like this thread has.
Thanks again and all the best,
Kevin


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 26, 2013)

WalkOn said:


> Just like to thank you Dan, and the rest of you folks for putting this thread together, extremely helpful.  I&rsquo;m a newbie and I&rsquo;ve been looking for answers to many of the questions that you&rsquo;ve covered.  Over the past several months I&rsquo;ve been reading and researching everything I could locate and nothing has hit the mark like this thread has. Thanks again and all the best, Kevin



Thanks for saying thanks Kevin.  It's nice to know our sharing info is helping someone!


----------



## edstreet (Oct 7, 2013)

I am somewhat resentful of the Jet lathe purchase I made, although it was a step up from what I had, it was not the best choice that I should have made.  Hindsight and all makes the regretful decision but looking forward that bad decision should help make a better decision down the road.

Now that is aside I would like to point out that there are many other manufactures and, er, options available including building your own.  The companies listed: jet, delta, grizzly, nova, rikon are all the same layout which grossly limits usage.  If you find yourself in a position where you want to expand beyond the cookie cutter mold these designs puts you in then you are forced to find the 'option D' approach.


----------



## WriteON (Dec 1, 2013)

Great thread. Thanks for taking the time to post here. I'm zeroing in on my next lathe.


----------



## CrimsonKeel (Dec 12, 2013)

dan,
 mind if i repost this to another forum i frequent that gets this same question asked alot.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Dec 12, 2013)

CrimsonKeel said:


> dan, mind if i repost this to another forum i frequent that gets this same question asked alot.



Go right ahead.  The more people it can help a little the better.


----------



## mjmeldrum (Sep 20, 2017)

This post was made 4 years ago yet the information is still relevant.  I’m new to the forums and was able to find this post without any problems.  Thanks Dan for putting this all together.  Hopefully other newbies are also finding and reading this thread too.  Cheers.


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## KenV (Sep 20, 2017)

The top end in little lathes is currently the Colt 14 inch lathe sold by Barry Gross at Az Sil.

It has a variable frequency drive and some other bigger lathe like features.

There are also big lathes which make good pens.  Have a buddy who got a powermatic 3520b as his starter lathe.


----------



## JimB (Sep 20, 2017)

KenV said:


> The top end in little lathes is currently the Colt 14 inch lathe sold by Barry Gross at Az Sil.
> 
> It has a variable frequency drive and some other bigger lathe like features.
> 
> There are also big lathes which make good pens.  Have a buddy who got a powermatic 3520b as his starter lathe.



That's a NICE starter lathe. I just got a 3520b but it is my 4th lathe!


----------

